# Dealership problems



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sad to say but GM is a business - not a charity. The dealership is a separate business, that is serving as GM's agent in this matter. So if they're asking for proof of oil changes it's because GM is asking for them. 

Yes, warranty repairs are regularly declined when there's evidence that the owner has not kept up their end of the warranty contract. But many more times it's approved, because owners understand their responsibility to look after their expensive automobile. 

Here is an example of someone being denied on a 2013. As you'll read it took a while for the full story to come out. But GM called it the right way. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/151713-2013-1-4t-dexos1-kicking-my-hard.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Another post relevant to this discussion:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...equivalent-diesel-motor-oil-5.html#post474761


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Having the receipts would simplify the situation, but from what I understand, the warranty should not be automatically denied if you don't have them. If you don't have receipts, then they're going to look at the condition of the engine to see if lubrication was an issue.


----------



## cwb135 (Jul 31, 2017)

No I've provided them with the receipts for the oil filters and oil, I guess I was just wondering if anyone else had had any issues with dealers not wanting to help them out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cwb135 said:


> No I've provided them with the receipts for the oil filters and oil, I guess I was just wondering if anyone else had had any issues with dealers not wanting to help them out.


Oh yeah. Some will try to squirrel out of warranty work in any way possible.

It comes down to GM approving the claim, though - so the dealership does need evidence of proper maintenance to make the case to their warranty dept. I was at the service dept once and a Suburban came in with what sounded like a bearing on its way out, and they immediately noticed that the car was 5k over the oil change sticker on the windshield.


----------



## cwb135 (Jul 31, 2017)

From what I assessed is that when the turbo went out I don't know of it broke the oil down or what but apparently it sludged up pretty bad, I mean I have religiously changed the oil ans have the records to prove it what is making me upset is the dwalership calls me and the first thing out of the service managers mouth is that it's lack of Maintenance. I'm thinking I'm gonna go ahead and just get on the phone with gm directly.


----------



## cwb135 (Jul 31, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> cwb135 said:
> 
> 
> > No I've provided them with the receipts for the oil filters and oil, I guess I was just wondering if anyone else had had any issues with dealers not wanting to help them out.
> ...


 I have never used the stickers on the windshield just for the simple fact that my whole windshield is tinted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cwb135 said:


> No I've provided them with the receipts for the oil filters and oil, I guess I was just wondering if anyone else had had any issues with dealers not wanting to help them out.


I'm assuming you provided them with copies. Never let the originals out of your control.


----------



## cwb135 (Jul 31, 2017)

obermd said:


> cwb135 said:
> 
> 
> > No I've provided them with the receipts for the oil filters and oil, I guess I was just wondering if anyone else had had any issues with dealers not wanting to help them out.
> ...


Yeah I just sent them copies and now they are trying to stick me with the rental car even though it took them a week to call and tell me anything.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cwb135 said:


> apparently it sludged up pretty bad


That's unusual for a 2014. Earlier models had uninsulated turbo feed lines that could cause the oil to cook. But I thought that was fixed by 2014.

I hope you've been using a full synthetic and not dyno oil. For awhile, the dealer oil was a semi-synthetic, but GM gave up on that.

What brand have you been using?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> That's unusual for a 2014. Earlier models had uninsulated turbo feed lines that could cause the oil to cook. But I thought that was fixed by 2014.
> 
> I hope you've been using a full synthetic and not dyno oil. For awhile, the dealer oil was a semi-synthetic, but GM gave up on that.
> 
> What brand have you been using?



Yes, what brand, weight, and how long were you leaving it in there? If you have an active OnStar account how many times has it marked a X when you reset the oil life monitor?


----------



## cwb135 (Jul 31, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> ChevyGuy said:
> 
> 
> > That's unusual for a 2014. Earlier models had uninsulated turbo feed lines that could cause the oil to cook. But I thought that was fixed by 2014.
> ...


Mobile 1 5w-30 every 5k but yeah I don't have an active on star account I had the trial when I bought the car new but pretty quickly realized I didn't use it at all so I canceled it


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

cwb135 said:


> Mobile 1 5w-30 every 5k but yeah I don't have an active on star account I had the trial when I bought the car new but pretty quickly realized I didn't use it at all so I canceled it


Oil filter?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cwb135 said:


> Mobile 1 5w-30 every 5k


Ouch. I don't blame you at all for running that, but apparently their track record isn't very good. There was a report from another forum that everyone who had a turbo problem was running Mobile 1. Apparently they aren't what they used to be.


----------



## cwb135 (Jul 31, 2017)

Tomko said:


> cwb135 said:
> 
> 
> > Mobile 1 5w-30 every 5k but yeah I don't have an active on star account I had the trial when I bought the car new but pretty quickly realized I didn't use it at all so I canceled it
> ...


 wix filter I'd have to look at the receipt for the part number but I think it 57674


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Has the claim been denied?

Rob


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

this is a shady practice by a bad dealer because they don't make as much on a warranty claim as if they charge you for the part and labor directly. Unless your car looks abused, the engine is dirty and its obvious the car was not taken care of then I can see them question it. If its clean and well taken care of maintenanc usually has been taken care of too. These guys are not idiots you can look in the oil fill cap and tell if a engine has been getting its oil changed regulary. they are trying to pull one on you. They know these engines can have a turbo line failure all they have to do is look it up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Ouch. I don't blame you at all for running that, but apparently their track record isn't very good. There was a report from another forum that everyone who had a turbo problem was running Mobile 1. Apparently they aren't what they used to be.


This isn't good. It's what dealerships were using as their "uplevel" oil.


----------



## cwb135 (Jul 31, 2017)

Robby said:


> Has the claim been denied?
> 
> Rob


The dealership called me today and told me the best they could do was split the cost of the turbo replacement with me and quoted me $720 then he told me that even after the turbo was replaced they couldn't guarantee the rest of my power train warranty, I then asked him what the point of the warranty was if I could provide maintenance records and it being under the cap on mileage for the warranty how it couldn't be covered. He told me since the services weren't done there he couldn't guarantee that the oil was changed. I promptly hung up and called gm directly and the opened a case on it, so who knows where it will go from here. All I know is they better figure something out quick and it better be in my favor so I don't get stuck with the bill for a rental car because they have their thumbs up their asses at the dealership.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cwb135 said:


> The dealership called me today and told me the best they could do was split the cost of the turbo replacement with me and quoted me $720 then he told me that even after the turbo was replaced they couldn't guarantee the rest of my power train warranty, I then asked him what the point of the warranty was if I could provide maintenance records and it being under the cap on mileage for the warranty how it couldn't be covered. He told me since the services weren't done there he couldn't guarantee that the oil was changed. I promptly hung up and called gm directly and the opened a case on it, so who knows where it will go from here. All I know is they better figure something out quick and it better be in my favor so I don't get stuck with the bill for a rental car because they have their thumbs up their asses at the dealership.


You might also want to report this dealership to your local TV station's consumer reporting team. This is a dealership that doesn't want to do warranty work because they'll get paid more if they charge you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cwb135 said:


> The dealership called me today and told me the best they could do was split the cost of the turbo replacement with me and quoted me $720 then he told me that even after the turbo was replaced they couldn't guarantee the rest of my power train warranty, I then asked him what the point of the warranty was if I could provide maintenance records and it being under the cap on mileage for the warranty how it couldn't be covered. He told me since the services weren't done there he couldn't guarantee that the oil was changed. I promptly hung up and called gm directly and the opened a case on it, so who knows where it will go from here. All I know is they better figure something out quick and it better be in my favor so I don't get stuck with the bill for a rental car because they have their thumbs up their asses at the dealership.


You have a 'Stroke' for a dealer......they cannot deny a claim for lack of maintenance without sending a oil sample to a testing lab.
I bet they will charge GM for the full claim and take your money to boot.

Lean on them to get the oil tested.....I wouldn't be surprised if they change their tune....there is nothing written that stipulates a dealer must perform your services and the only thing that is written is keeping receipts for service.

The dealer is not empowered to deny a claim....that must be done by the District Service Manager and only after they have proven their position.

Frankly, I would try to get away from that dealer......obviously a scoundrel.

Rob


----------

